# Facebook, is it worth it?



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has had any success setting up a facebook profile for their business on facebook. It so easy to do on myspace. But it seems a lot more difficult on facebook. If you have set it up and advice would be great!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can read some past comments and tips about facebook here: facebook related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Here's some good info on myspace myspace related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

IAMTHETREND said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had any success setting up a facebook profile for their business on facebook?


yep. 

when facebook was born, soon after a friend in the entertttainment industry filled me in on this place. So I joined. I have met people there that have influenced and help me with different things. 

One of them, even came up with a little slogan that i use now and then.... thanks if you're reading this jully: Jully Black - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


oh, another thing i've learned is to give credit to these type of influences and give as much as possible back to the street. Because we are all tiny in this big universe.


good bless.



:


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

We have a facebook group that is growing slowly but surely. We use it to announce new products, sales, etc. 

I would definitely recommend publicizing it on your online store (if you have one) particularly on the page which confirms check-out success...an invitation to join your FB group is an easy sell from that point as your customer was probably going there next anyway.


----------



## dvirhazout (Oct 20, 2008)

facebook adversing is one of the best ways to get your website to targeted traffic.
thing is that it's hard.. if you'll make it, you will benefit bug time! GL!


----------



## Showtime Tee's (May 12, 2008)

dvirhazout said:


> facebook adversing is one of the best ways to get your website to targeted traffic.
> thing is that it's hard.. if you'll make it, you will benefit bug time! GL!


I agree. If your target market is in high school or college, Facebook is a great way to reach them, especially very targetted Facebook ads.


----------



## Q. (Nov 30, 2007)

I've generated some sales off my personal profile, but I haven't developed my business page yet.


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

Face book advertising is difficult. You really have to have a solid target market laid out


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

I have heard both good and bad things about Facebook advertising. I wonder with all the changes FB has gone through if it is now better. I definitely agree that one must specify a targeted audience to have a chance at success.

One of the ways the advertise your products id Pay Per Click, which means you pay only when ppl click on your ad. You get to set a limit on how much are you willing to spend and how much are you will PPC. I do not know if it's on average the same for most criterias I've seen they usually recommend .50-.65 cents per click. To me that seems a bit high considering that by marketing statistics only a small percentage of ppl that click on an ad will make a buying decision. Again, a carefully targeted audience may work out well with the right item at the right price.

.


----------



## bobvik (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, I do business on Facebook, the more friends you have, the more chances you will get.


----------



## LaFlamaBlanca (Mar 27, 2011)

Without going to far into detail I would have to say Facebook is definitely a great and easy way to sell individual small products. But it really does depend on what your trying to achieve through sales because it can come off very amateur and potentially annoying. I would personally just post minimal information with a link to my website. And remember that most people will dismiss invitations and notifications as spam. I personally don't look at every invitation I receive because just by a quick glance you can tell whether its personal or sent to the masses.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow old thread


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

i have been using mine and have gradually been getting more and more ppl added! i use it to show my new products.


----------



## T-Shirt.co.uk (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I see the original poster now has over 2000 fans so that seems like it was worth it ?


----------



## MacCannon (Apr 18, 2011)

Advertising on facebook can reach a lot of people. I wouldn't recommend doing it simply because of the customer reaction strait away. For example a user logs into their facebook account and goes to your site where it looks great and they want to buy a shirt, but then, they go to your website and it isn't developed properly, and you end up loosing an end customer. I have one friend that posted something not-so good on facebook in order to illicit a reaction and ended up changing people's minds about it. He is also involved in marketing to a wider audience about religion and politics.


----------



## ProperGnar (Dec 19, 2010)

we use it, a lot of our traffic is from there. we're currently running ads also.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Facebook takes a bit of dedication to be properly used and get returns out of it. I would recommend either Jeffery Gitomers Social Boom book or Socialnomics by Eric Qualman to see how social media can be used effectively. Great books and a lot of insight on how to make places like Facebook work for you!


----------



## Wuz worth it (Oct 1, 2010)

I to have a facebook page as well. I have a group and page along with a profile. I find it works to everyone know when I have a new design out. I think once I get my site up and a dependable printing source it will be nice. 

I also hope to use twitter as well.


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Its funny that Iamthetrend started this thread in 08. Now look at IamtheTrend. Goes to show you that Fb pages do work and hard work leads to a great business. Good job!


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I've got a "How To" question regarding Pages. I "Like" many various company pages, and of course that means their posts show up in my feed. But I get an actual email notification on ocassion, from one particular company, and am wondering "How do they do that?"

It's not an email - I know how to email all those people who Like my page. This notification comes through with a Subject line of "(Company Name) shared a link on your Wall." It is emailed via noreply[USER=19385]@face[/USER]bookmail.com.

They can't simply be manually pasting the link to the various Likers of their page - they have 38,374 Likers! Maybe the Big Guns are able to do this mechanically in som eway.... I'd like to know how! Not that I want to spam my Likers, of course. But if I have a post that I think is particularly attractive, it would be nice to be able to perhaps give that little extra nudge to my Likers, for hopes of viewing.

Any ideas?


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

outrageoustees said:


> I've got a "How To" question regarding Pages. I "Like" many various company pages, and of course that means their posts show up in my feed. But I get an actual email notification on ocassion, from one particular company, and am wondering "How do they do that?"
> 
> It's not an email - I know how to email all those people who Like my page. This notification comes through with a Subject line of "(Company Name) shared a link on your Wall." It is emailed via [email protected]facebookmail.com.
> 
> ...


If I understand you correctly, that is not an actual e-mail the company sends you but rather a FB notification. FB is letting you know that they did in fact manually "share a link in your wall". 

Go back and see, you are probably not getting those notifications every time they write something. This only shows up on you stream, but rather when they post on your actual page.

If you go to your home page and on the top right hand side click "Account" + Settings + notifications, you can actually pick and choose your preferences set when to and not to send you the e-mail notifications

.


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I DO understand that(settings) and they post plenty that I don't get a notification on. It "looks" like they post directly to MY wall, hence the notification. But.... there is NO way a company with 38 thousand Likers is manually posting directly to MY wall. I am a nobody...

There's GOTTA be a way they make it appear they post direct, when it is actually an automated deal....


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Humm.... that is very interesting. I am going to look into it and try to find some information on it. That is definitely something very valuable if we are able to do it automatically

.


----------



## Fur Face Boy (Mar 31, 2009)

Facebook ranks in the top 3 of where my visits come from. Facebook would be the 3rd largest country if it was a country. That means that about 90% of the world has a facebook account. so shirt answer....YES! Facebook is a MUST!


----------

